# Quel logiciel pour tester son SSD ?



## o-sensei51 (25 Mai 2010)

Bonjour


Petite question simple : existe-t-il des logiciels spécifiques pour tester le bon fonctionnement des SSD...(comme il existe des logiciels qui testent les disques durs à la recherche des blocs defectueux... comme Drive Genius...) ? En connaissez-vous?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2010)

Ben, c'est les mêmes, pour le système, il n'y a pas de différence entre un SSD et un disque dur électro-mécanique, pour tester un bloc, les logiciels écrivent (s'il est vierge) quelque chose, puis tentent de le lire, que l'éventuel problème vienne d'un bout d'oxyde magnétique arraché ou d'un transistor défectueux, pour un soft comme "Drive Genius, ça ne fait pas de différence. 

Le seul cas où il pourrait (au conditionnel, je n'en suis pas sûr du tout) y en avoir une, c'est au niveau de l'état SMART (qui est censé prévenir de l'imminence de problèmes mécaniques) !


----------

